# Tiger my new adopted hampster :o)



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hiya, to cut a long story short, I adopted Tiger from a girl at work, who said she didn't have time for him and he smells!! Hmmm maybe he smelt beause he hadn't been cleaned out in a long time!!

Anyone after we both escaped her house, we got home, I went off to pet shop to pick up supplies. He is a syrian hampster, definatly a he! lol

He already had his cage, water bottle, bowl for food and a wheel, I brought him some wooden fruit on a stick ooo with a bell aswel  a ball to have a run around in, and some other foody bits.

I'm going to add a few pics in abit. I'm not sure the cage she had for him is right? or big enough? Abit of hampster tips wouldn't go a miss  I haven't had one since I was 15!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ooo cant wait for piccies of the new hamster


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh lovely, if you post a picture of the cage or if you can find out what it is called I should be able to tell you if its ok. There is a sticky about hamster treats which is excellent and tells you what food treats they can have, let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

As promised the pics 

















[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh he's cute... he looks like two of mine 

The cage is a little small tbh... (ferplast Duna)

I think most of us on here have Savic hamster heaven cages...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Any questions you have, fire away


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I love hampsters!! oooo have you got any pics of yours? I'm going to check out ebay for a new cage, i defiantely thought it was abit small, hes a big boy!  I'm going to check out these Savic heaven cages! sound good!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Just had a look, I like the heaven and the cambridge ones!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Any questions you have, fire away


Oooo you'll end up regretting saying that lol

Umm, lets see, when I cleaned out his cage, I noticed that one of the corners had gone white, I'm guessing where its not been cleaned out and thats where he does his business?

Handling him, I think hes rarely been handled, any tips on how to start the process? he seems very friendly, I think he wants to be cuddled lol

Is there a certain amount of time I should spend with him, and how long can he go in him ball at a time?

thhhhhannnkkkyou


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh lovely, if you post a picture of the cage or if you can find out what it is called I should be able to tell you if its ok. There is a sticky about hamster treats which is excellent and tells you what food treats they can have, let me know if you can't find it.


Thankyou, I'm going to look for this thread now


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> I love hampsters!! oooo have you got any pics of yours? I'm going to check out ebay for a new cage, i defiantely thought it was abit small, hes a big boy!  I'm going to check out these Savic heaven cages! sound good!


This is Rosie








This is Jim








This is Leo








This is Lucky (and Oscar lol)








This is Blackie








This is Hammy.. He passed away a few weeks ago.. (RIP xx)


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Awww I love them all spesh Lucky!! (and oscar) I just found the hamster bargin thread!! i live in Brighton area sooooo should be able to find a bargin


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Oooo you'll end up regretting saying that lol
> 
> Umm, lets see, when I cleaned out his cage, I noticed that one of the corners had gone white, I'm guessing where its not been cleaned out and thats where he does his business?
> 
> ...


lol
It usually goes white in the corner where they pee.. totally normal

Just persevere with him... They can be nervous but with time and patience (and treats) he will come round..
Spend as much time with him as you like. You should at least give him a stroke once a day.. Start by gently stroking his back whilst you talk to him and he will come round to the idea that you do not want to hurt him.

Limit time in the ball to 15 mins for the first couple of weeks.. Then gradually increase this, up to 30 mins..
If he just sits in it though it means he isn't enjoying it ans he may want to come out...


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Awww I love them all spesh Lucky!! (and oscar) I just found the hamster bargin thread!! i live in Brighton area sooooo should be able to find a bargin


Thanks  i think Rosie is preggers 

Yes the bargain post is great.. i'm always on it (as you can see)


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Awww I love them all spesh Lucky!! (and oscar) I just found the hamster bargin thread!! i live in Brighton area sooooo should be able to find a bargin


brighton had loads on ebay


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Buffy, she is a very special old lady and my oldest Syrian at 4 years old.









This is Angel, she is a rescue hamster who I adopted from Pets at Home and she is 1 years old.









This is Xander, I got him today,he is also an adopted hamster and is nearly 4 months old.









Then we have the Campbells family, I need to get up to date photos but I adopted Spike and she gave birth within a week, so I have Spike (the large white one) and I also have the two dark babies who are Cordelia and Willow.

























I have a Savic Hamster Heaven for the two older Syrians and Xander is in a Savic Cambridge, the Campbells are in an extended Imac Fantasy cage.

Hamster heaven









Savic Cambridge









Imac fantasy


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Yay for me! I like these ones aswel Habitrail Ovo Suite Hamster Cage Excellent Condition, but its more tubes, and not alot of actually space, I think I need to find the heaven one abiiit cheaper!! I'm going to start hunting!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

I loooove the colours of Cordelia and Willow!! gorgeous!!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Sorry one last question...How often should I clean him out twice a week? or more?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> I loooove the colours of Cordelia and Willow!! gorgeous!!


They were a bit of a surprise, I was expecting a litter of white babies like mum


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Sorry one last question...How often should I clean him out twice a week? or more?


Spot clean any wet bits every day and give it a full clean out with pet safe cleaner once a week


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Cage (The Ultimate Home!!!) on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 18:52:54 BST)

Not sure where it is really... My geography is rubbish


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Savic Hamster Heaven Metro Cage (The Ultimate Home!!!) on eBay (end time 10-Aug-09 18:52:54 BST)
> 
> Not sure where it is really... My geography is rubbish


Suffolk 

I wonder if any will come up in Kent.....


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm I can't find one I want hmmmm better luck tommorrow!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Hmmm I can't find one I want hmmmm better luck tommorrow!!


You can always ask them for a postage quote


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Oooo good idea! I'll be on to them!! I'll end up buying loads of them! Oh recons I've gone mad over a hamster, I'm in love lol Can't stop watching him!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

*WillsTillsBills* said:


> Oooo good idea! I'll be on to them!! I'll end up buying loads of them! Oh recons I've gone mad over a hamster, I'm in love lol Can't stop watching him!


Uh oh, its happened the curse of the rodent/small animal forum, WillsTillsBills is officially a hamster addict. Sorry I don't know how to break this to you but when I joined I only had one hamster and now I have 6, there is no cure for hamster addiction either.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Uh oh, its happened the curse of the rodent/small animal forum, WillsTillsBills is officially a hamster addict. Sorry I don't know how to break this to you but when I joined I only had one hamster and now I have 6, there is no cure for hamster addiction either.


AMAZING HAMSTER / RAT / GERBIL HOME 3FT+ HIGH / PERSPEX on eBay (end time 16-Aug-09 20:15:21 BST)

Oooo now do you think he'll notice if I sneak this in


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow that is amazing, you need to put that on hamster bargains if your not getting it. I think you could probably sneak that in if you get a big enough bag.


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Its on there!! someone neeeeeeds to have it!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's a lucky ham  the cage he came in is a big small, I'm sure you will find a great one. I really recommend the Cambridge. And the IMAC Fantasy is good too. 

That 3ft high cage you found is AMAZING!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Thankyou  He crawled onto my hand today!! I was very excited, but so worried I would drop him so we sat on the floor in the kitchen on lots of pillows!! he kept having a crawl around and coming back to me, I think he thinks hes one of the dogs, maybe I can teach him fetch??:idea: hehe

We're going to look in pet shop at cages 2moz just to get an idea! and I can also sneak a few toys in for the dogs!

I wish I had room for the 3ft high cage lol!


----------

